

XMPPHP - PHP Jabber library - dhotson
http://code.google.com/p/xmpphp/

======
Jax
Wow! Thats a great resource for me. I was just wondering how to do it in php
this afternoon and I get a library here. :)

I was just trying to create a jabber-compatible messenger that can run within
the browser. A holiday project :)

~~~
dhotson
I do PHP development for my day job. Having a jabber interface definitely
opens up the possibility for some cool applications. I've also seen jabber
libraries for JavaScript but they're usually limited by the browser's same
origin policy.

------
ideamonk
its not working on my sys. WARNING: Reconnecting... INFO : Connecting to
tcp://talk.google.com:5222 INFO : Starting TLS encryption

Warning: stream_socket_enable_crypto(): this stream does not support
SSL/crypto

how to fix it ?

